# Swimming pool drainage strips - How to clean?



## emory (Oct 11, 2011)

I purchased a home that has an inground pool. It had set for years without any care or maintenance. As far as the pool goes, everything works as it should and the kids enjoyed it from June to October last year. But the drain strips that surround it look like they're full of weeds, dirt, sediment, etc. Is there a way to remove the strips to clean them out? I hope the pictures help. Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never seen any quite like those and it looks like the paving material was surfaced to them. Hopefully with a flat bar and being careful not to bend them you can pry them out? You might need some sort of mason's chisel or flat iron thingie to free the edges.


----------

